# Studio Porn - Things we want/want to brag.



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

All musicians crave pretty things, when we get it we want something else.

I really want these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They're on offer and I think I can get a bit more off through my Uni next academic year.
I desperately need some monitors, it's holding my mixes back in result demotivating me.

I also want a MicroKorg Vocoder to play with, the things you can do with them are so interesting. I have a digital vocoder model on Reason but I want the real deal.

What do you guys want/ want to show off?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess it couldn't hurt to show off a little bit

Here's where I am currently working:

http://i.imgur.com/SZThG1I.jpg
This is the mixing board. It's kind of annoying to use because everything has to be connected to the patch bay (which is on the far right side of the board) so you really need to keep your signal flow organized. Other than that it great though!

http://i.imgur.com/EHxlKkN.jpg
This is the "island". It sits in the back of the room behind the person sitting at the mixing board. These are all the EQ's, Compressors, Gates, ect.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 24, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I guess it couldn't hurt to show off a little bit
> 
> Here's where I am currently working:
> 
> ...


.... Ok I'm going to Canada just to use that...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I guess it couldn't hurt to show off a little bit
> 
> Here's where I am currently working:
> 
> ...



Oh that is fittt. Do you work on that? Rather envious. 
Yeah the patch bay we have at uni is a bit annoying but once it's gotten down it's great. I'll have to get some photos of the 80s Neve and Pro Tools desk my uni's got when I return there. 
Do you record here also? Checking out your work now it's sick.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh god I want I want I want. I never stop craving these things. 
Give me any sort of MPC. From Akai 1000 to 5000 and oooh a NI Maschine would be nice too. Then i'll  take a set of CDJ 2000s and a Pioneer DJM 2000 Nexus and a nice set of active monitors live those rokit ones up top from Ji-Ji oh and headphones..... don't get me started on headphones.
Recently bought myself a Numark Mixtrack Pro 2 to cart around with me travelling and djing and a set of M-Audio monitors for production and mixing at home.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Oh god I want I want I want. I never stop craving these things.
> Give me any sort of MPC. From Akai 1000 to 5000 and oooh a NI Maschine would be nice too. Then i'll  take a set of CDJ 2000s and a Pioneer DJM 2000 Nexus and a nice set of active monitors live those rokit ones up top from Ji-Ji oh and headphones..... don't get me started on headphones.
> Recently bought myself a Numark Mixtrack Pro 2 to cart around with me travelling and djing and a set of M-Audio monitors for production and mixing at home.



My brother got a mixtrack pro one a few months back, nifty piece of equipment. I feel bad because it rendered the audio interface I bought him useless.
I really need some good headphones! I'm using some panasonic headphones at times I used to use so no one could hear me guitar.
and speaking of samplers, I'd love that touchscreen one Daft Punk have here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXusmagmJBA (Go to 2:59)
I forget the name of it, expensive as


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 24, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Do you record here also? Checking out your work now it's sick.


Thanks! And no, I don't. I usually work on one song at a time, so I don't really want to book studio time out just so I can work on one song.

I'm going to make an EP soon, though. For that I will be using the studio.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Thanks! And no, I don't. I usually work on one song at a time, so I don't really want to book studio time out just so I can work on one song.
> 
> I'm going to make an EP soon, though. For that I will be using the studio.



Keep me updated.. I like metullz.


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, while I won't share pictures, I will say I have four pieces of hardware:

Korg TR-Rack
Roland JV2080
Presonus FireStudio Project
Roland A800Pro

Everything else consists of a large collection of both software and sample libraries. I'm considering trying to save up for more hardware synths, though. My complete wishlist is here.


----------



## Zylo Wolf (Dec 30, 2013)

Currently I have no gear, all I have is my PC, but for immediate desires some kind of usb keyboard for sampling, nothing to up there but nothing to cheap either. Also something with weighted keys, I hate those keyboards that have non-weighted, you never know how hard you are hitting the keys with non-weighted. 

As for dream gear:
American Audio VMS4 Digital Turntable
HoloDesk on Youtube (I do not know the pricing)

I've had allot of people say stay away from digital turn tables, analog is the way to go. But analog gear is way more expensive and you have allot more to carry around with you while going about doing sets. Going digital is slightly troublesome due to if any of your electronics fail during a set your screwed but having back ups is key while going the digital route of DJing. 

Another piece of dream gear:
Reactable on Youtube (Way outside of most peoples price range at $10,077.20 - â‚¬6,100.00)

The Reactable is just a cool piece of gear, I do not know if it would be the best piece of gear to do a set with but in the studio creating music I think it would be a wonderful addition.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

As somebody who's recording suite consists of a pathetic amp, guitar pro 6 and a phone, I would kill for a Mac with Logic Pro. In fact, I'd love to have a drumset again as well. Not specifically to record with, but that would be a huge advantage too, rather than type out every note ;-;


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Got some new KRK monitors and a Korg control surface for Xmas (although I bought them myself.. mwaha)





As you can see they are being used for lazing..
 Not used them for anything serious yet, got a few plans to have done this early new year so hopefully I'll get focused and record a few demos.






Blurry shot of my room, not fully moved back in so loads of hats sit on my drums. My equipment is underused.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

I am envy, JiJi. Full of envy.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I am envy, JiJi. Full of envy.



Haha I am still surprised I have half of this crap, but when I have no money I am glad I didn't waste it all on silly things.
I just need to start a project on them >.<
Waiting on better cables and may have to buy some power treatment though, getting some interference and no mics or leads are plugged in, there's an issue somewhere..


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

We could make beautiful music together, you and I

Just lemme at those drums!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> We could make beautiful music together, you and I
> 
> Just lemme at those drums!



Haha that'd be cool I suck on them! Only single kick pedal mind!
I'm better with a guitar in my hands.


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

Ji-Ji said:


> Haha that'd be cool I suck on them! Only single kick pedal mind!
> I'm better with a guitar in my hands.



I practiced to A7X for years, I'd say I got a good handle on them ^^
Guitar, on the other hand, continues to infuriate me. Maybe we got a balance here.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I practiced to A7X for years, I'd say I got a good handle on them ^^
> Guitar, on the other hand, continues to infuriate me. Maybe we got a balance here.



My old drummer adored Rev, one of the most energetic drummers I've jammed with.
Could be a good combination!


----------



## Jags (Jan 1, 2014)

It's sorted!

We shall make wonderful music, fox to fox. But...in your studio, yeah? :L


(1000 posts! Woo)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 1, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> It's sorted!
> 
> We shall make wonderful music, fox to fox. But...in your studio, yeah? :L
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 1k! A furry sex toy will be delivered to you by tomorrow night! :v

Sure it's a squeeze for a jam session but bit of Feng Shui will sort it!


----------



## Karabos (Jan 2, 2014)

I would absolutely murder anyone/anything to have one of these in my possession. http://www.vintagesynth.com/sci/p5.php


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 6, 2014)

Karabos said:


> I would absolutely murder anyone/anything to have one of these in my possession. http://www.vintagesynth.com/sci/p5.php



While I regret to say I do not have a Prophet 5, I have had occassional temptations to save up for a LinnDrum, and I also have the Universe of Sounds CD's for the Emulator II.  Now, if only I could find an Oberheim DPX-1 and OMI CDS3 combination...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2014)

What I have and love to brag about:

-24 electric guitars, mostly BC Rich (with a couple of Washburn Dimebag signatures), including 3 7-strings, 2 8-strings, and a 10-string Bich, and a doubleneck 6/12-string Bich
-7 acoustic guitars, all but one are Ovations (the other is a 7-string Ibanez)
-6 bass guitars (3 4-string BC Riches, 2 5-string BC Riches, and a 6-string ESP)
-2x Peavey 6505+ heads, a Peavey 6505 head, and a Peavey 5150 head
-4x Marshall 1960A 4x12 cabs and 2x Marshall MG 4x12 cabs
-a massive pedalboard of Dunlop/MXR pedals

What I want:

-a massive double bass drum set
-the ability to play said drum set.


----------



## Picea (Mar 9, 2014)

If anyone has a spare '30's National Resonator, let me know.    It's all I really want.  No Collings, Santa Cruz, Bourgeois, none of that.  I need a metal bodied resonator.  That's all there is to that.

I would love a nice drum kit too, for now I have to settle with washboards and metal coffee cans.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 9, 2014)

^for a while I had a drum kit made out of buckets, paint cans, coffee cans and beer kegs. It got lost in a move somehow


----------



## Picea (Mar 10, 2014)

One man's trash is another man's sweet sweet percussion set, right?  Someone's rocking on your DIY kit!


----------



## Demensa (Mar 10, 2014)

My setup right now is none too impressive, so there's not much worth showing off, except for maybe my Boss RC-3 loop station.

I'm still wanting an Ibanez 7 string and 8 string guitar with AXE FX II. Another 6 string electric would be nice, but I'm not sure even what I would want to get at this point...
I wouldn't mind a keyboard and a violin as well, though I have little notion of how to play either of those two.



sniperfreak223 said:


> What I have and love to brag about:
> 
> -24 electric guitars, mostly BC Rich (with a couple of Washburn Dimebag signatures), including 3 7-strings, 2 8-strings, and a 10-string Bich, and a doubleneck 6/12-string Bich
> -7 acoustic guitars, all but one are Ovations (the other is a 7-string Ibanez)
> ...



Now that's just insane! Give me a soundproof room with that gear and I would be incredibly happy...

I'm just wondering; how many of these do you play regularly? And which are your favourites?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 10, 2014)

they're all set up in different tunings ( with a few exceptions, as I have backups for C#, Drop B and Drop A as I play those tunings most), so I play most of them pretty regularly. My absolute favorites are the BC Rich Acrylic Series Ice Warlock (in C#), the Arctic White BC Rich NJ Deluxe Jr. V (in Drop B), and the Ovation Pro Elite DS778TX baritone acoustic (in B).


----------



## Demensa (Mar 11, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> they're all set up in different tunings ( with a few exceptions, as I have backups for C#, Drop B and Drop A as I play those tunings most), so I play most of them pretty regularly. My absolute favorites are the BC Rich Acrylic Series Ice Warlock (in C#), the Arctic White BC Rich NJ Deluxe Jr. V (in Drop B), and the Ovation Pro Elite DS778TX baritone acoustic (in B).



Yeah, that makes sense for the sake of convenience. I find myself being discouraged from learning songs if they're in a different tuning to standard E, simply because I'm too lazy to re-tune my guitar.
I must admit, I've never played a BC Rich guitar, though I've been wanting to try one out.

And now that I think about it, changing the strings on all of those must be fun...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

A turntable/mixer platform that retracts into the ceiling so I can have more room when they arent in use.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 12, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Yeah, that makes sense for the sake of convenience. I find myself being discouraged from learning songs if they're in a different tuning to standard E, simply because I'm too lazy to re-tune my guitar.
> I must admit, I've never played a BC Rich guitar, though I've been wanting to try one out.
> 
> And now that I think about it, changing the strings on all of those must be fun...




String changes are done once a month, and it usually takes between 6 and 8 hours. I really wish I could recruit a guitar tech sometimes...but they're usually not cool with not being paid.


----------



## TobyDingo (Mar 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> A turntable/mixer platform that retracts into the ceiling so I can have more room when they arent in use.


That sounds like such a good idea!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 12, 2014)

TobyDingo said:


> That sounds like such a good idea!


I saw one in Mobys studio when I was watching a vid about him.
I was like "Holy shit I need that".


----------



## TobyDingo (Mar 12, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I saw one in Mobys studio when I was watching a vid about him.
> I was like "Holy shit I need that".


Moby has EVERYTHING! Soooo many keyboards and synths. No wonder he needs space saving devices like that.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 12, 2014)

This is my studio in Jhb. Building an extension of this in Cape-Town at the moment.

You are standing in the multipurpose tracking room. I'm the nut walking around in the back there.

[video=youtube;ZSL4x4WfzxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSL4x4WfzxM[/video]

And here is the magic happens: Excuse the rocket 8's. We both had a pair and were trying some arrangement which you can see here is ludicrous. I actually want flatter sounding monitors.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 12, 2014)

Got to visit this place on Monday, not so much studio porn than recording setup porn.

http://imgur.com/a/5FcNO


----------



## Inpw (Mar 12, 2014)

^ Oh God, I wish!


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 17, 2014)

I finally decided to contribute to this thread.






As someone big on samples and sample libraries, I couldn't resist sharing this particular image. Yes, there are 3.5" floppy disks, which are meant for my Oberheim DPX-1. Also, the CD's in the thin green cases would be the famous OMI Universe of Sounds CD's for the Emulator II, which I was lucky enough to acquire legally from the head of the company.

I also do have the authentic Datafile 1 and 3 CD's, though I'll probably sell them later for legal reasons.

Feel free to try to identify the rest! And this isn't even my entire collection. XD


----------

